# Pregnant or Not Pregnant



## DjSupreme

Want some opinions on my fishes. Are they pregnant or not pregnant. If pregnant, which is ready to be put on the breeder box.

#1
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=7e3438b8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/7e3438b8.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

#2
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=1b2b61fb.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/1b2b61fb.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

#3
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=a20cc727.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/a20cc727.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

#4
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=bf64b7c5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/bf64b7c5.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

#5
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=fd66886a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/fd66886a.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

#6
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=4c3e276b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/4c3e276b.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

#7
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=a1f83fd2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/a1f83fd2.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

#8
<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=5010f182.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/5010f182.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>


----------



## coralbandit

they alll look to be prego. # 2 and 3 look closer than rest, but may still week or longer left.Look near anal fin and when you see darkening gravid spot, they'll be closer. Sometimes you can the fry inside her up to 2-3 days before birth. They also look well fed.My swords get pretty swollen , some seem close to that size fairly often. If it's not to hard to catch them again, I'd turn em loose , or atleast put some plant in box with them.No where for babies to hide ,and a little comfort for mamma.(she will eat her young for any number of reasons{ one being not feeling safe and comfy}). good luck!


----------



## jrman83

If any of those are, and only one or two are maybes based off of those pics, they are very early on in the stage just before birth. IMO, having them in the cages is a little premature at this point.


----------



## DjSupreme

Thank you so much! #2 and #3 are in a hang on back breeder box right now but I'll take your advice and let them loose for a week. The rest are not on the box actually, I just used it because it makes it easier to take pictures. One again thank you. Ill probably post again in another week or so.

Edit:
Just another quick question... About the gravid spot, is this it? This is fish #2 by the way. Oh and its in the box so I could take a pic.

<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=Fish.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/Fish.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## coralbandit

Does box ( I get it was used for photos) have more parts( like a V for babies to fall through). If so use it. Either way fake or real put some plant camo in there also.Not all fish properly raise their children(some really do).Some eat them. It also looks like the slots in bottom of breeding trap may let fry through( they may be eaten by others in main tank). You have a nice stock. How do you plan to raise fry( in another tank{I hope} ,in the box , or send back to original tank? I have many floating plants in main tank so I don't seperate my moms before birth. I catch babies in the morning( in the wild if you want to live your born at night).Then I put them in grow out tank with other fry.Live plants help feed babies and or support the stuff they eat And yes that is gravid area. Seriously watch till you see the eyes of the babies(do it in the box the first couple times so you fell comf.)I don't nail it to the day , but I know the week my swords will drop.


----------



## DjSupreme

Yeah I have a hang on back breeder box with the divider. Right now I have fry's
in a separate box until I get my 5 gallon fry tank set up with java moss in the next few days.

Any opinions on the "gravid" spot? Not sure if this is it. But I read that it is a dark spot.

<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=Fish.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/Fish.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## coralbandit

Thats it. Sorry Iwander post reread then edit.Watch that area and you will see the eyes of babies(if you see them then this obvious) before they are born. That's when to seperate. I said more again in post before( the edit will help us all miss the PS) sorry. Nice fish!


----------



## DjSupreme

Thanks!! I will post an update in about a week. I appreciate all your help!


----------

